# Tyco Gravedigger 1/6 scale truck



## ratrod11 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and in need of help. I bought a 1/6 scale Tyco RC for my grandson without battery or controller. I realize it is toy grade and has limited options. I was able to find the correct 7.2 battery/charger but in need of a controller. It is 27 mhz. I have searched high & low for a Tyco model specific unit with no success. Mattel has no parts. I'm trying to determine what might be compatible and have found some similar Tyco items. Does the controller have to be 7.2 volts? I'm new to this hobby so have little knowledge. Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Radio*

I would first measure the battery compartment and see if the battery you got will fit. The battery runs the servo, receiver, and the speedo, I would assume it is a very cheap speedo in any case. The radio is run buy anywhere from 4 to 8 AA batteries and you need a MATCHING receiver. Problem I see is matching the PLUGS on the servo, and the speedo from the tyco unit to any radios receiver you purchase. You can get a really good digital radio from HOBBY KING for less the $30.00, yes I said $30.00 but if the plugs don't match you're back at GROUND ZERO... Have you tried E-BAY?
My suggestion: Go to TOWER HOBBIES and find a 1/16th scale TRAXXAS REVO RTR kit and buy it for your grandson. He will be the talk of the neighborhood with this truck. Remember The FASTEST THING IN RADIO CONTROLLED is their slogan, and it seems pretty accurate. As far as I know it comes RTR and even includes a BATTERY pack. You have a choice of 3 or 4 colors too. I think you'll need a charger, but READ what's included before you buy one. I have ways to get the price lowered so if you want me to help I will. That's my best advise...Good luck


----------



## ratrod11 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Tyco Gravedigger*

Thanks for the reply. I have learned a lot in the last few days. I've also come to the same conclusion that ebay may be the best option to find an original controller as I've tried several random 27mhz controllers without success. I did find a new correct battery/charger on ebay.


----------

